# PS3 or Apple TV for streaming movies



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I just picked up a PS3 the last week. 

I haven't taken it out f the box yet as I was hoping for some Apple TV announcement at WWDC last week. Unfortunately, nothing transpired. That said, I still have hopes of something later this year. 

I've tried Plex on my Macbook Pro and it's awesome. Unfortunately, Plex won't run on a 3rd gen Apple TV and Apple TV2's are hard to come by. Mountain Lion and Airplay is possible streaming solution.

I'm bit late to the PS3 world as I'm not much of a gamer, and while Blu-rays are nice, my whole collection are DVD's (replacing them would be expensive). I've read not so great things about streaming from a Mac to PS3 Media Server. 

Any comments from PS3 owners and how well it works with the Mac ecosystem?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

satchmo said:


> I just picked up a PS3 the last week.
> 
> I haven't taken it out f the box yet as I was hoping for some Apple TV announcement at WWDC last week. Unfortunately, nothing transpired. That said, I still have hopes of something later this year.
> 
> ...


I just took my TV 2 in for exchange because it was having problems setting the date and time. They exchanged it right there at the Apple Store no charge, even thug it was well over a year old and out of warranty, but if I had wanted to buy one, the cost would have been $59. Not too shabby. All things being equal, $109 for the newer version is probably money well spent.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

You need an application to do the DLNA legwork, such as NullRiver's MediaLink which I've been using for some time, or Rivet. Once that's done it's easy as pie. The helper application actually transcodes video if it's not a native PS3 playback format, and will do so based on network settings, so the quality of playback obviously depends on your source files and network.

I use it fairly infrequently, since I mostly watch iTunes purchases and netflix, but it's been great.

I find the big limiter is that the PS3 (at least mine) is only 802.11g. So skimming through shows can be sometimes painful, or it will just break playback. For bigger shows, I tend to copy them to the PS3 and watch from there.



satchmo said:


> I just picked up a PS3 the last week.
> 
> I haven't taken it out f the box yet as I was hoping for some Apple TV announcement at WWDC last week. Unfortunately, nothing transpired. That said, I still have hopes of something later this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The PS3 will play your DVDs quite nicely. Also supports more formats of video than the AppleTV and has Netflix and several other streaming services not on the AppleTV. Does work best with a wired connection but wireless is there as an option.

I have both devices and use both. My DVDs have been ripped to our media server and they stream to our PS3, while they don't stream to our AplpleTV unless I have a computer up and running iTunes. Apple needs to get the server support in there.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

If you are referring to streaming as playback of videos currently on your mbp, and played through your ps3. If this is what you mean, it can do that natively, without additional software. I haven't done that for a while, but i remember that you can only stream certain formats, otherwise it won't play if it wasn't in the correct format. I believe it had to be in .mpg. I can't clearly remember since its been so long. Other than that, i found the streaming from mac to ps3 to be good. 

If you are referring to streaming as streaming a movie from a website on the mbp, and mirroring it to the ps3, i'm not sure how to do that.

I have both ps3, and apple tv 2. Both support netflix. Netflix looks better on the ps3, when compared to the apple tv 2. This due to being limited to 720p. Where the ps3 can play in 1080p. There's not much of a difference, but you can tell if you look closely. I never use my apple tv 2 for netflix, because my ps3 is better for that. I even like the interface better on the ps3.

Thats my 2 cents on this. I'm no expert when it comes to this stuff though.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Macified said:


> The PS3 will play your DVDs quite nicely. Also supports more formats of video than the AppleTV and has Netflix and several other streaming services not on the AppleTV. Does work best with a wired connection but wireless is there as an option.
> 
> I have both devices and use both. My DVDs have been ripped to our media server and they stream to our PS3, while they don't stream to our AplpleTV unless I have a computer up and running iTunes. Apple needs to get the server support in there.


Like the others said, Netflix is great on the PS3. Cheap but do keep track of your bandwidth usage. Always adding movies, documentaries and TV shows to their list. Watching four seasons of "Damages" and just loving it.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I think the PS3 is a great choice, especially since you still have physical media in your collection you'll want to play. I use Nullriver's MediaLink to make the bridge between my Mac and the PS3 and haven'y had too many problems with it though if you have a large file you're trying to stream, and its stuttering, try copying the file over to your PS3 and then watching it.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

I use PS3 Media server...have been for about 3 years or so. LOve it, plays almost all video formats, super reliable. I use Medialink for Pics and Music. I also have an ATV2...but it barely gets used. Its most effective when I use my iPad to mirror.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I've used MediaLink and other Nullriver apps in the past and they've all worked great. I currently use an App called Playback. I think it was part of a Mac Update bundle in the fall or winter of last year... and its much the same as the MediaLink app... runs great.

Though if you wanna get movies onto your Apple TV... by putting them into iTunes you need to have them in a format iTunes likes and that will play on you're Apple TV as well. To do conversions I'd suggest using Handbrake. Its free and even has a Apple TV 2 preset and PS3 preset if you want to transcoder the files to the optimal formats etc.

Cant vouch for Netflix on the PS3... I've used it mostly on my Apple TV... and its good enough that i don't notice the 720p vs 1080p... Maybe I need new glasses lol!


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I would be very surprised if Netflix is streaming at 1080p!


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Chimpur said:


> Cant vouch for Netflix on the PS3... I've used it mostly on my Apple TV... and its good enough that i don't notice the 720p vs 1080p... Maybe I need new glasses lol!


No, you don't need new glasses, as 720p is very high quality. The 1080p on the ps3 is just better. A little clearer, but by no means is 720p on the apple tv bad.

I figured i have both, and why not use the one that produces the best quality. Also, the ps3 netflix interface is better. The apple tv 2 netflix interface is built more for looks.

I wouldn't reject the apple tv because of the slighty better image quality through netflix, nor would i reject it for its interface. Minor differences between the two when referring to netflix. Ps3 is better for netflix, but the apple tv 2, does come in a very close 2nd place. Not too sure if the 3rd gen apple tv supports 1080p through netflix though. 



johnnydee said:


> I would be very surprised if Netflix is streaming at 1080p!


Netflix on PS3 goes disc-free, gets 1080p streaming and 5.1 surround sound (update) -- Engadget


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. 

But it looks like almost everyone of you have both a PS3 AND an AppleTV!
I don't want both...I'm leaning towards an AppleTV for it's sheer simplicity and size.
If and when apps are available on Apple TV, it would kill!

But for roughly double the cost of an AppleTV, I get a Blu-ray player, 320 gb HD and game capability. I'd probably utilize the HD the most, but the other two is handy to have I suppose. Both do Netflix and streaming.
Decisions, decisions!


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

The latest Plex server provides DLNA capabilities, allowing all the videos to be streamed to the PS3.

The only thing I really use Apple TV for is Airplay.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

satchmo said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> But it looks like almost everyone of you have both a PS3 AND an AppleTV!
> I don't want both...I'm leaning towards an AppleTV for it's sheer simplicity and size.
> ...


I do not own a PS3, so I cannot comment on their usefulness, but I own three AppleTV's which see a lot of use everyday. Even if only for the movie rental option they are a great deal. Not a real big fan if Blu-ray, even though I also own a Sony Blu-ray player that hasn't worked for a while. Apple has a great attitude with service as well--pretty much just exchange and away we go. ATV2's officially cost $59 now by the way.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> ATV2's officially cost $59 now by the way.


Officially? I thought they were EOL and only available on the used market.


----------

